# Strange Rock-Stacks in the Woods



## JTHphoto (Mar 1, 2006)

I didn't put this in the nature gallery, because, well, it just isn't natural... in fact it's weird and a little creepy... IMO. I put the B&W conversions that I did over here --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43797.

There were hundreds, i mean hundreds of them... they were everywhere. 

1.








2.







3.







4. And the granddaddy of all weird creepy stack of rocks... this puppy was in the middle of nowhere... all the rocks were cleared out of a circle 8 feet across and these rocks stalked higher than me... :crazy:


----------



## bantor (Mar 1, 2006)

That is freakin awsome. I really wonder who would spend all that time to set all that up.  Great shots by the way


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 1, 2006)

Someone has a lot of time on there hands to be doing all of that work


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 1, 2006)

Love the colors and depth to these photo's. I guess someone started stacking and now has a compulsion 

Trish


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 1, 2006)

I popped a post in your other thread with a link to what these are if you're interested. I think the colour shots work better as the colour range is great.


----------



## Arch (Mar 1, 2006)

Great looking shots here too, but i prefer the B+W as you would have probably guessed. That last one works well here tho, great job :thumbup:


----------



## K-Y-L-E (Mar 1, 2006)

Awesome shots mate 
now bury a dead cat there and see if he comes back to life


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow ! Nice work JTH !


----------



## Ruining (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice job!  Those are awesome.  Can't decide between the B&W or the color.  Amazing shots.


----------



## JonK (Mar 1, 2006)

that's really cool...love the colours in those rocks. I'm really liking the second colour one...nice compo there

was checking this rock balancers site yesterday...amazing...couldn't believe it when I first saw....some of them just don't look possible!

http://www.rock-on-rock-on.com/


----------



## Calliope (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, I like these too...  but I agree with Angel about the b&w conversion!  Nice!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 1, 2006)

Great colors in all of these!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 1, 2006)

i love these...well captured JTH!

reminds me of this thread diGIgirl posted in OT: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43783


----------



## anicole (Mar 1, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like these too... but I agree with Angel about the b&w conversion! Nice!


 
^^ what they said ...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 1, 2006)

I can shed some light on why the rocks are stacked though I do not know the location of these stacks. When I went to Aruba last year, I visited the nothern side of the island which is all rock and desert. There were tons of stacked rocks much like these there, as far as you could see for miles. Aparently, each person who visted this area made a pile and make a wish. The local called em Wish Rocks. Sorta silly but then again, so is lifting your feet off the floor of your car and making and wish when your driving over railroad tracks.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 1, 2006)

K-Y-L-E said:
			
		

> Awesome shots mate
> now bury a dead cat there and see if he comes back to life


 
 


thanks for the comments/links/knowledge everybody!  good stuff... :thumbup:

+1 rep for all of ya!  :mrgreen:


----------



## snownow (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, nice work. love the colors.


----------



## df3photo (Mar 1, 2006)

thats great! I love it when you stumble apon something unexpected like that and thats just odd... wasnt there piles of rock in that movie "Blaire Witch Prodject"? there must be alot of them there... actually reminds me of this snapshot I took in San Diego in 1997.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah, those guys are crazy, some of those rock balancing acts are unbelievable...  that link that JM put up of diGIgirls post in OT was sweet, the reverse timelapse photography...  cool stuff...  i think people in sedona are just bored...


----------

